# Baldface 2018



## mojo maestro

Mrs maestro said she was buying mE a trip................so stoked..................


----------



## SnowDragon

Awesome!

We will expect a full report when you return.:smile:


----------



## timmytard

">" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">


Rogue said:


> Booked a late season trip to the holy land of snowboarding (sorry Wrath). It's been a dream of mine the last few years and I don't want to keep putting it on hold. I don't have the time or money (thanks to grad school & working full time) but F it I'm going !
> 
> #prayforsnow


Smart little lady.
Yup you are correct, you wanna go while you can still shred.

I talked ballistic from this forum, into coming with me.

Be prepared to have your mind blown.

The atmosphere, is like nothing you've ever felt before.

Walking through the doors the first time, gave me goose bumps.

Do you know who's walked through those doors?
Everyone that has anything to do with snowboard greatness.
They all walked through that door at some point.

They still do, there's @ least an 80% chance you'll be amongst some superstars while you're there.

It's just too damn good for them not to.

If this doesn't stoke you up?
I don't know what will.

Jeff Pensiero sent me this link.
With the caption 

"This will be you"

I'm pretty sure I've watched this clip a thousand times.
It's exactly what snowboarding is to me.

Now I can send it to you.
With the same caption.
Haha, you ready?

"This will be you Rogue"

https://youtu.be/ICfo9XXOxWo

Don't even bother bringing a board with you.
They'll have your Swift
And about 100 crazy powder boards you never knew existed.

I love you and hate you, all at the same time.
Lol, Nah, I'm just super jelly.
It's like nothing you can imagine.


TT


----------



## Rogue

timmytard said:


> ">" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="640" height="385">
> 
> Smart little lady.
> Yup you are correct, you wanna go while you can still shred.
> 
> I talked ballistic from this forum, into coming with me.
> 
> Be prepared to have your mind blown.
> 
> The atmosphere, is like nothing you've ever felt before.
> 
> Walking through the doors the first time, gave me goose bumps.
> 
> Do you know who's walked through those doors?
> Everyone that has anything to do with snowboard greatness.
> They all walked through that door at some point.
> 
> They still do, there's @ least an 80% chance you'll be amongst some superstars while you're there.
> 
> It's just too damn good for them not to.
> 
> If this doesn't stoke you up?
> I don't know what will.
> 
> Jeff Pensiero sent me this link.
> With the caption
> 
> "This will be you"
> 
> I'm pretty sure I've watched this clip a thousand times.
> It's exactly what snowboarding is to me.
> 
> Now I can send it to you.
> With the same caption.
> Haha, you ready?
> 
> "This will be you Rogue"
> 
> https://youtu.be/ICfo9XXOxWo
> 
> Don't even bother bringing a board with you.
> They'll have your Swift
> And about 100 crazy powder boards you never knew existed.
> 
> I love you and hate you, all at the same time.
> Lol, Nah, I'm just super jelly.
> It's like nothing you can imagine.
> 
> 
> TT


You think even late season will be good? The only videos I ever find are Dec-Feb and the scenery let alone conditions make me black out for a few minutes. I know exactly what you're talking about walking through the lodge, being in the presence of this place. I haven't been, but I imagine the awe and reverence I'll feel. Snowboarding is a spiritual experience for me and going to this place is the closest thing I can see to being heaven on earth. I don't want to build it up in my mind, but I'm just so stoked to be going. 

Shit, you better believe I'll be bringing my Swift. How could I not ride my own deck there? That's just ludicrous, that deck is my best friend on a powder day and it DESERVES to grace the slopes of BaldFace. :wink:

Thanks for the link !


----------



## txb0115

I've been going to Baldface for 15+ years, 20+ trips... How "late" is your late season trip?


----------



## Rogue

txb0115 said:


> I've been going to Baldface for 15+ years, 20+ trips... How "late" is your late season trip?


I think everyone on the forum knows how long you've been going to Baldface...you mention it every chance you get and I don't mean that in a rude way, but I get it. 

I signed up for beginning of April for the girls trip. It's really what prompted me to just go for it when I saw it as an option. I can get a taste for it and then maybe the following year bring some people I know with me. 

I'm not expecting conditions like I've seen in your videos and others, but obviously hoping for some sick pow conditions


----------



## raffertyk2

So jealous can't wait for the trip report thread #subscribed


----------



## timmytard

Rogue said:


> You think even late season will be good? The only videos I ever find are Dec-Feb and the scenery let alone conditions make me black out for a few minutes. I know exactly what you're talking about walking through the lodge, being in the presence of this place. I haven't been, but I imagine the awe and reverence I'll feel. Snowboarding is a spiritual experience for me and going to this place is the closest thing I can see to being heaven on earth. I don't want to build it up in my mind, but I'm just so stoked to be going.
> 
> Shit, you better believe I'll be bringing my Swift. How could I not ride my own deck there? That's just ludicrous, that deck is my best friend on a powder day and it DESERVES to grace the slopes of BaldFace. :wink:
> 
> Thanks for the link !


They'll have a few Swifts in every size.
One or 2 years newer than your model.

Haha, I know, if someone would have told me not to bring my boards.
I woulda laughed in their face.

Having been there now though, I can honestly say 
It's a total waste.

I only brought like 12 boards haha.
Only 2 were actually for riding.

But I think I only rode one of em for maybe 2 runs?
All the rest of the time I was trying one of the other super sic decks that I would have never got to ride, ever in my life.

I let Pat Bridges ride my dupraz.
He only did one run on it.
He was laughing at my ever so slightly ducked stance.
Kept saying "you ride a lot of switch on this thing, do ya?":blahblah:

Your Swift will be there, only a newer model.

Well, I doubt I'm gonna talk you into leaving it at home?:embarrased1:

But when you do go there, just remember.
You can slay any of the decks in the boardroom.

So definitely go in there and check em all out.

At least half you'll probably have never seen before, even heard of before.


TT


----------



## kalev

Never been to Baldface, but lived in Nelson for a few years. 

You can still have great conditions in April in the Kootenays. March / April was some of my favorite times to ride. Unless its a freak year, there will still be loads of snow.


----------



## UNION_INHOUSE

PHP:







Rogue said:


> Booked a late season trip to the holy land of snowboarding (sorry Wrath). It's been a dream of mine the last few years and I don't want to keep putting it on hold. I don't have the time or money (thanks to grad school & working full time) but F it I'm going !
> 
> #prayforsnow


You could get lucky with late storms... You'll have a blast either way.


----------



## Rogue

I got to meet the legend himself, Travis Rice ! Austen, Bryan, & Robin were there too doing a Q&A to a small group of us . Signed posters after and we took a pic. The most down to earth people, it's like we were all just there to talk about snowboarding (which we were lol). I told Robin she needs to be at Baldface in April and she goes, I'm gonna be there! I said for the girls trip ? She's like yeah as a tail guide ! Before I mentioned it she told me don't worry about it being April there will be plenty of pow. She wrote on the poster "see you at Baldface " hahahah so freaking sick. I'm not a celebrity type groupie but I have so much respect for these riders. Shook Travis's hand, made small talk with each before walking out on Cloud 9. 
I couldn't be more excited for Baldface to happen !!!!


----------



## wrathfuldeity

Rogue said:


> I got to meet the legend himself, Travis Rice ! Austen, Bryan, & Robin were there too doing a Q&A to a small group of us . Signed posters after and we took a pic. The most down to earth people, it's like we were all just there to talk about snowboarding (which we were lol). I told Robin she needs to be at Baldface in April and she goes, I'm gonna be there! I said for the girls trip ? She's like yeah as a tail guide ! Before I mentioned it she told me don't worry about it being April there will be plenty of pow. She wrote on the poster "see you at Baldface " hahahah so freaking sick. I'm not a celebrity type groupie but I have so much respect for these riders. Shook Travis's hand, made small talk with each before walking out on Cloud 9.
> I couldn't be more excited for Baldface to happen !!!!


Missy ur going to be hard to get along with this season...snootier by the day...lol.


----------



## Rogue

@wrathful

LOL I'm just so freaking excited !!!!!! Besides, next season I won't get a season pass, I'll be trying to keep my head above water working full time and doing practicum for school. Gotta go all out this season before I turn into an adult !!!


----------



## Motogp990

Rogue said:


> I got to meet the legend himself, Travis Rice ! Austen, Bryan, & Robin were there too doing a Q&A to a small group of us . Signed posters after and we took a pic. The most down to earth people, it's like we were all just there to talk about snowboarding (which we were lol). I told Robin she needs to be at Baldface in April and she goes, I'm gonna be there! I said for the girls trip ? She's like yeah as a tail guide ! Before I mentioned it she told me don't worry about it being April there will be plenty of pow. She wrote on the poster "see you at Baldface " hahahah so freaking sick. I'm not a celebrity type groupie but I have so much respect for these riders. Shook Travis's hand, made small talk with each before walking out on Cloud 9.
> I couldn't be more excited for Baldface to happen !!!!


F1 and I are going to the Vancouver showing on Monday


----------



## timmytard

Motogp990 said:


> F1 and I are going to the Vancouver showing on Monday


I think I'm going to?
Just been working so much lately, 73hrs in 7 days.:crying:


TT


----------



## destroy

timmytard said:


> I think I'm going to?
> Just been working so much lately, 73hrs in 7 days.:crying:
> 
> 
> TT


_Who are you?_ I've never met this guy!


----------



## timmytard

destroy said:


> _Who are you?_ I've never met this guy!


Haha, nicely played.
I think that's more than I worked in the last 4 years:surprise:

Where the fuck have you been dude? Haha

TT


----------



## GDimac

Sick Blueprint episode. Never seen that one. And @Rogue, that's awesome. Most pros I've ever met or talked to are usually down to earth and chill ppl, good to know it's the same with the heavy hitters such TRice & the Guch. Have an awesome time, think it'll be memorable regardless.


----------



## Rogue

WOOT WOOT! Women's Week 2018 is just 5 days away! STOKED TO THE MOON!!!!


----------



## jerry gnarcia

Was the snow any good?


----------



## SnowDragon

jerry gnarcia said:


> Was the snow any good?


LOL!
I've been wondering where is Rogue with "our" report as well.:smile:


----------



## Oldman

Maybe she got there and is simply not coming back!


----------



## Argo

Looked exceptional from the pics I saw.


----------



## timmytard

Oldman said:


> Maybe she got there and is simply not coming back!


That's entirety possible.
It's the worst feeling when you wake up that last day there, knowing you have to leave in just a few short hours:crying:


TT


----------



## wrathfuldeity

From what I saw ...us plebs... well we're ain't pros


----------



## Rogue

Haha alright I’ll have to sit down and try to report on the trip. It will be hard though because so many unique and special experiences happen here that could never happen anywhere else. 

Teaser....3 feet of snow dropped between Sunday and Monday...Monday being the first day of riding. It was literally tits deep. Avy danger was super high so that kept us to lower angle and tree riding. In 3 feet of inconsolidated snow it was a tad challenging. 

I’ve dreamed of going here and honestly it exceeded any hope I could have had for the experience. Just riding there was a dream let alone the conditions and everything else that happened. I was in a daze when I came home and it’s hard to believe that happened to just a normal person like myself.


----------



## deagol

Holy $h!t, Rogue, that's awesome. 

I had one snowcat day in BC this year and it was awesome, but yours looks even better and deeper.
Jealous for sure. Going back there next year with Varza, but we won't be anywhere near Baldface..


----------



## timmytard

Rogue said:


> View attachment 142617
> 
> 
> View attachment 142625
> 
> 
> Haha alright I’ll have to sit down and try to report on the trip. It will be hard though because so many unique and special experiences happen here that could never happen anywhere else.
> 
> Teaser....3 feet of snow dropped between Sunday and Monday...Monday being the first day of riding. It was literally tits deep. Avy danger was super high so that kept us to lower angle and tree riding. In 3 feet of inconsolidated snow it was a tad challenging.
> 
> I’ve dreamed of going here and honestly it exceeded any hope I could have had for the experience. Just riding there was a dream let alone the conditions and everything else that happened. I was in a daze when I came home and it’s hard to believe that happened to just a normal person like myself.


It's almost impossible to describe the feeling when you're there.
Unless you've been there.

Without saying a single word, I know what you've experienced.
It's life changing. 

And you were worried there'd be no snow haha. 

SURPRISE


I heard JG has been up there for a while, did you get to ride with him?
I'd imagine there's an entourage that follows him around as well.
I know he rides with some guy they call the "sprocking cat":dry: quite a bit.

There's always a handful of superstars up there.
Recognize any names on the cat lists?

We should totally get married Rogue:embarrased1:>


TT:wink:


----------



## deagol

will there be a video ??

On a sidenote, you were on the NS Swift, right ??

I rode a 167 CM split version of the Swift this past weekend and it was super fun, felt like the Big Kahuna. Would love a Swift for snow like that...


----------



## Rogue

@timmytard 

I was in Cat 1 with Robin Van Gyn (tail guide), Barrett Christy, Jamie Anderson, Meg Pischke, Paula Pensiero, and Estella Pensiero and a few other women were from the trip. Dustin was there following Jamie for shots for GNU. Can you imagine what I felt when I found out I was in the same cat as these women??????? Then I got to ride with them on Day 2 before they rode on Day 3 in another cat and flew out. 

Mark Landvik was supposed to be there but got a tooth abcess. The North Face team was there testing gear and so was TWsnow. Jess Kimura was there with NF so I chatted with her some and had her sign my water bottle. AustinBSmith was there, Blake Paul, Eddie Wall. 

Who is JG? I am trying to think but nothing is coming to mind. 
@deagol
Yes I did ride the Swift. I was tempted to try the GNU Free Spirit or GNU SPAM which Jamie and Barrett were riding, but I'm so used to the Swift. If I could have tried the Burton Stick Shift I would have, but it's so damn short. Landing drops on that thing would be pretty difficult, but trees would have certainly been easier in that deep of snow. I was in the bathroom talking with the woman from TWsnow who was testing out womens powder deck and asked her what her top choice was so far. We got to talking about the Stick Shift and my Swift and were comparing/contrasting the pros/cons. It was a great conversation as she was rushing to get ready to go outside to shoot the video for the reviews. As she was leaving she said 'I'm glad we had this conversation now I can use this in the reviews!' Haha how sick is that to have an influence on upcoming product reviews? Just one of many many highlights I had while I was up there. I was a total snowboard nerd up there the entire time and in the end it paid off. More to come on that. 

I would have been over the moon to simply ride there, but then everything else to go down? It's unfathomable. What else does everyone want to know? I'll try to sit down sometime this week and talk about the highlights of the trip. It was worth every penny for sure.


----------



## jerry gnarcia

what did you _not_ like? besides no steep riding. ouch!

how well did you keep up with pros? were you ever the last one to the cat, and everyone had to wait on you? was someone else holding things up?
I would hate to go and end up with pros, then feel like I’m making people wait, so I am wondering about that.

how long is descending time vs cat riding back up time?

how much were drinks?

any other unexpected costs?


----------



## Varza

deagol said:


> Holy $h!t, Rogue, that's awesome.
> 
> I had one snowcat day in BC this year and it was awesome, but yours looks even better and deeper.
> Jealous for sure. Going back there next year with Varza, but we won't be anywhere near Baldface..


My budget is nowhere near Baldface...


----------



## mojo maestro

Meh..........I bailed on the Baldface...........four nights @ Baldface...........or 3 week float through the Grand Canyon................


----------



## Rogue

Day 1 it was less steep, but that doesn’t mean we didn’t get steep terrain.

















You ride with a partner so making it to the bottom is dependent on them. Although I definitely lost my partner more than once because I didn’t stop to wait. Which after 1 avalanche and 2 close calls with a tree well, it’s not really smart. I wasn’t in the avy by my partner was. Saying it was small minimizes how serious and terrifying it is, even when the outcome was positive. 
One girl was in our cat that should have been moved to the other cat. We had to keep passing her around because she really did not have the mental/physical skill to ride that type of terrain. I wanted to mention it to Robin, like but felt like a jerk. It wasn’t a problem the entire time but frustrating nonetheless. That was my only complaint of the entire trip. 

Yes I kept up with the pros. A photog was there getting shots of Jamie Anderson and I was waiting for her and some of the others to go at a midway point. We ended dropping at the same time and hit a roller together lol. There was a group of trees we circled around in opposite sides so it wasn’t planned. I joked about ruining the shot but Barrett said oh don’t worry he has greys photoshop skills and can take you out, ive been photoshopped out plenty of times haha. 

Another time I ride through the trees with Barrett in front and Meg behind me. I was on Cloud 9 it was so fun. We go to the bottom together and I told them I feel like the cool kid now haha. She’s so humble she said Jamie is the cool one etc. I said yeah but you paved the way for her! 

Some runs were short others really long. So long we regroup at different points or lower cat tracks before dropping further. Long enough you’re gasping for breath by the end haha. 

Drinks were definitely spendy. $9/wine glass

I can’t tell if the pics are showing up or not ?


----------



## deagol

mojo maestro said:


> Meh..........I bailed on the Baldface...........four nights @ Baldface...........or 3 week float through the Grand Canyon................


Wow, either one would be an experience of a lifetime. Don't blame you for choosing the Grand canyon, though....

I've done a 7-day trip on the Middle Fork of the Salmon River in Idaho and it was memorable for sure.


----------



## deagol

Rouge,

I can see your pics....

Looks incredible..


----------



## GDimac

Wow so sick, love the stories etc. Looked/ sounded like a lifetime memory, and getting to ride with some pros is a bonus. Def hoping to save enough pennies to ride this bucket list place one day. Awesome stuff, the Twsnow thing too loll.


----------



## Rogue

*Transfer Day*

I eventually will make a gopro edit, just none of this has been a priority. And a lot of good happened when I wasn't filming, per usual. 

Transfer Day: It started nuking snow in Nelson. For the first time in the last few years they had to transport us by boat, truck, cat. They were so worried about us and bummed how long this all took. I honestly didn't care I was just happy to be there. I walked into the heli office and the first person I saw was Jamie Anderson. From there on forward I was in paradise. I talked to Robin a while before we left and asked her about her boots lol You know how we have an obsession with boots on this forum! She also pointed out my jacket immediately and was like hey that was my favorite jacket, I loved that thing! 

We chilled at a bar for a bit while they sent our luggage ahead of us. Then we got on a little boat in pouring snow, got into the cab of a truck with chains on all four wheels and I felt like we were ******* muddin' haha. Finally we linked up with the cat and had a 2 hour ride to the lodge. I know that sounds awful to people I'm sure, but how can anything be awful when the place you went to shred powder is currently being dumped on?!?! The guys coming from the lodge we ran into kept telling us how epic of a time we were going to have. Little did we know how deep it was about to be. 

They brought all of our luggage to our rooms and we had drinks before dinner was ready. We all sat together and had gourmet food that I devoured. I was beyond excited for the next day, I was shaking in my bed! A lot of the women were second guessing themselves and getting worried about their ability. The thought never crossed my mind. I knew why I was there. I knew no matter what I would figure it out and kill it in the process. I had just arrived to the greatest place on earth in my mind. Yes, tons of places to snowboard, but this was special to me in so many ways. 








[/url]Untitled by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Untitled by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Untitled by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Untitled by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Untitled by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Untitled by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## timmytard

Rogue said:


> I eventually will make a gopro edit, just none of this has been a priority. And a lot of good happened when I wasn't filming, per usual.
> 
> Transfer Day: It started nuking snow in Nelson. For the first time in the last few years they had to transport us by boat, truck, cat. They were so worried about us and bummed how long this all took. I honestly didn't care I was just happy to be there. I walked into the heli office and the first person I saw was Jamie Anderson. From there on forward I was in paradise. I talked to Robin a while before we left and asked her about her boots lol You know how we have an obsession with boots on this forum! She also pointed out my jacket immediately and was like hey that was my favorite jacket, I loved that thing!
> 
> We chilled at a bar for a bit while they sent our luggage ahead of us. Then we got on a little boat in pouring snow, got into the cab of a truck with chains on all four wheels and I felt like we were ******* muddin' haha. Finally we linked up with the cat and had a 2 hour ride to the lodge. I know that sounds awful to people I'm sure, but how can anything be awful when the place you went to shred powder is currently being dumped on?!?! The guys coming from the lodge we ran into kept telling us how epic of a time we were going to have. Little did we know how deep it was about to be.
> 
> They brought all of our luggage to our rooms and we had drinks before dinner was ready. We all sat together and had gourmet food that I devoured. I was beyond excited for the next day, I was shaking in my bed! A lot of the women were second guessing themselves and getting worried about their ability. The thought never crossed my mind. I knew why I was there. I knew no matter what I would figure it out and kill it in the process. I had just arrived to the greatest place on earth in my mind. Yes, tons of places to snowboard, but this was special to me in so many ways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Untitled by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Untitled by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Untitled by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Untitled by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Untitled by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/url]Untitled by Shred Monster, on Flickr[/IMG]


Haha, it's all coming back to me. 
You're giving me goosebumps.

It's a pretty awesome feeling, when YOU know, it's about to go down & you know you got the skills to hang with the big dawgs.

Walking through the main doors of the lodge, for the first time, brought tears to my eyes. 
Never in my wildest dreams, did I think I would ever be getting to go there. 

Thinking about all the people that had walked through those doors before me. 
The absolute GREATEST snowboarders of ALL TIME. 
All walked through these exact doors at one time or another.

Now, it was my turn. 


That place is truly mind blowing. 
People, sell your kids. 
You can have more of them, chances are the next ones will be better behaved anyway. 


TT


----------



## Jcb890

Thank you for the thread @Rogue! What a trip! Looks like you lucked out big-time with the weather and snow too!

Interesting to see a Jones Flagship on the back of that Cat, with that much new snow I'd want something more powder-specific. This season we had a 27" dump overnight (6-8" more throughout the day) and I was struggling to stay afloat on my 169W Flagship at times.


----------

